# Canon Unveils The Future Of Imaging at EXPO 2015



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 9, 2015)

```
<em>Once-Every-Five-Year Exhibition Brings Together Powerful Products, Cutting-Edge Technology and Inspirational Ideas </em></p>
<p><strong>NEW YORK, September 9, 2015</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today commences its Canon EXPO 2015 New York, an imaging showcase galvanized by the visionary experience of New York and inspiring visitors to see impossible by providing a peek into the Company’s vision for the future. This once-every-five-year event offers attendees the rare chance to see and experience the incredible breadth of Canon’s imaging technology, as well as a glimpse into future products, solutions and services that will transform the way customers live, work and share experiences.</p>
<p>“Throughout history, from roll film to digital cameras, wooden printing presses to inkjet technology, creators have relied on technology to discover new worlds and further the progress of mankind. When we embark on new adventures, we explore uncharted territories, choosing to see what’s never been seen, and doing what has never been done,” said Joe Adachi, chairman and CEO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “As today’s creators explore their world, continuing to dream and discover, Canon will be there for the journey, ready at the helm to provide the right technology to see impossible.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Capturing the vibrant energy of New York City, Canon EXPO 2015 is an invitation-only event featuring more than 100,000 square feet of exhibition space at the Jacob K. Javits Center in Manhattan with stops in Paris and Tokyo in 2015 and Shanghai in 2016. Leading industry experts, award-winning photographers and film directors and business trailblazers will provide insight on the ways technology is changing the landscape and what innovations they see on the horizon.</p>
<p>New for 2015, <a class="bold_text underlink" href="https://expo.usa.canon.com/" target="_blank">Canon EXPO website</a> will offer remote and ongoing access to those not attending the event in-person. Additionally, news, updates and video content will continue to be added after the exhibition, delivering an expanded inside look at Canon EXPO 2015 New York for people across the globe.</p>
<p>The exhibition will be divided into zones demonstrating the theme of Canon See Impossible and modeled after notable New York City landmarks and scenery, each highlighting a different portion of the Canon experience, beginning with a central hub: Modeled after a National Historic Landmark, this area will provide guests with a better understanding of the Company’s corporate philosophy,<i>Kyosei</i>, a pledge to work towards harmonizing environmental commitment and economic interests in all business activities. Encapsulating the picturesque landscape of a famous New York City park, visitors will see how this mission drives Canon’s active sustainability programs, incorporating recyclable materials into products and promoting cleaner processes throughout the Company.</p>
<p>Continuing this innovation journey, visitors can enter EXPO Zones including:</p>
<div><strong>Imaging Journey – See Progressive Technology</strong></div>
<p>New York is a top tourist destination, and this area offers a captivating museum of New York scenery, beginning with an airport gate overlooking a jet on a tarmac. Guests will climb a ramp that puts them at the top of a skyscraper before going to a room that offers a 360-degree display that thrusts them into a pulsating experience with a unique sense of movement while standing still. From immersive experiences to security solutions and surveillance technologies, this zone will impress even the most seasoned tourists.</p>
<div><strong>Stadium – See Winning Imagery</strong></div>
<p>Upon stepping into Canon’s own baseball stadium, visitors become professional sports broadcasters. Entering through the stadium tunnel and onto the field, attendees will have the opportunity to capture in-action photos from the dugout and up on the mezzanine through a variety of camera bodies and lenses. Guests will have the opportunity to jump in a production truck, get behind the broadcast cameras and capture the game live for fans at home.</p>
<div><strong>University – See Canon’s Future</strong></div>
<p>Canon helps drive innovation through powerful university, hospital and industry partnerships. In the center of the space, Canon will demonstrate medical innovations that help healthcare professionals diagnose patients. In another section, visitors will experience new sensor technologies in addition to a pioneering telescope project* that will allow astronomers to see further into the galaxy than ever before.</p>
<div><strong>Film Production – See Creative Storytelling</strong></div>
<p>In this zone, visitors will step into a replica of a soundstage in Red Hook, Brooklyn, where filmmakers and producers use Canon products to bring their visions to life as motion picture masterpieces. Entering through the soundstage doors, visitors will be immersed in a true film production experience, featuring numerous cameras and lenses in action, including the new 8K camera system* – the definition of high-image quality. As visitors walk through the zone, they will witness the advancement of picture quality over the last few decades and experience the powerful storytelling tools used by professional cinematographers, videographers, photographers, broadcasters and networks.</p>
<div><strong>Advanced Industry Solutions – See Innovative Manufacturing</strong></div>
<p>Modeled in the shape of a 20th Century Brooklyn factory, this innovation center brings visitors into an integrated workspace for hands-on experiences with Canon’s MREAL System for mixed reality, advanced printing and other tools that inspire creative and expand workflow capabilities. Designed to showcase workflow advancements for the production and technical industries, visitors will get a glimpse into how Canon is helping to make business more efficient through intelligent automation, collaborative endeavors and universal precision.</p>
<div><strong>Enterprise – See Empowered Business</strong></div>
<p>Showcasing universal technologies and services to empower businesses large and small, this EXPO zone will highlight innovations to help optimize business processes and drive business growth. Visitors will begin their journey at the Brooklyn Bridge, leading them from Manhattan’s bustling Wall Street into the dynamic neighborhood of smaller business across the way in Brooklyn. As they walk the landscape from one end to the other, guests will experience a wide variety of never-before-seen Canon enterprise technology, including Canon’s new Rich Collaboration System, an innovative communication platform under development, to empower tomorrow’s businesses to work more effectively by connecting offices together virtually to enhance communication. Also, visitors will witness Canon innovations that can provide enhanced document security, business intelligence and workflow solutions.</p>
<div><strong>Home – See Immersive Home Interaction</strong></div>
<p>Demonstrating the future of sharing family moments, this zone will allow visitors to experience modern home solutions for the always-connected generation. This inviting neighborhood apartment will present photos and videos projected via platform technologies and include an activity room with an interactive platform to bring projects to life for both home and office. A can’t miss highlight is the new Intelligent Imaging for Life System*, designed to provide an engaging visual experience that lets customers display, interact, organize, and print images directly from cameras and the Connect Station CS100 device.</p>
<div><strong>Professional Printing – See Inspired Printing</strong></div>
<p>Exposing visitors to a bookcase of hard- and soft-cover picture books, this gallery of stunning, detailed prints and lifelike textures will showcase a wide range of innovative printing solutions. From large and small, high-speed to high-quality, production printing to large format and all other variables in between, visitors will experience live printing processes for a variety of uses including commercial printers and book publishers. An anticipated highlight of this zone is the first public debut of the Océ VarioPrint i300, one of the first-of-its-kind digital high-speed, sheetfed inkjet press designed to help accelerate the printing industry’s transition from offset to high-volume digital output.</p>
<div><strong>Medical and Wellness Center – See Innovative Healthcare</strong></div>
<p>Demonstrating advanced imaging systems, document management and diagnostic tools, this zone will provide hands-on access to the technology and services Canon provides to a broad range of medical professionals. Following check-in at reception, visitors can view demonstrations of select eye care products. Continuing through the exhibit, visitors will also see a range of medical imaging systems, including radiology and mammography products.</p>
<div><strong>Customer Experience – See Service Excellence</strong></div>
<p>Reflecting the iconography and systematic prowess of a famous New York City train station this zone allows visitors to experience the full breadth of Canon’s comprehensive service and support capabilities. Agents will answer real-time customer support questions, including guiding customers through live video calls. This zone will also include a Live Learning stage where training sessions will take place throughout EXPO, offering valuable tutorials and insightful speakers. By walking through the archway of this zone, visitors can also see innovative service from Canon Professional Imaging Services, Healthcare Support Services and Professional Business Services.</p>
<p>For more information please visit: <a class="bold_text underlink" href="http://www.expo.usa.canon.com/" target="_blank">www.expo.usa.canon.com</a>.</p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 9, 2015)

Canon is certainly hammering me with invitations. I'm a CPS member, but not going to travel across the country to go. I hope to go to the pix show in Seattle come October.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Sep 9, 2015)

I'll be there tomorrow and Friday for the guest speakers and play around with some of their expensive toys.


----------



## roel (Sep 24, 2015)

great


----------

